# One brake light out



## dtezi77 (Jan 30, 2009)

I got a 99 Altima and I got one brake Light out. The light has been changed but still nothing. All other lights work and other brake light work. and even the regular lights work but just the one brake light wont come on. any suggestion


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I would start from the switch, check it with a voltmeter, then move my way back. If I get power in one spot, but not somewhere down the line, then I would check that mine for possible shorts/cuts/etc.


----------

